# Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!



## repe (15. Mai 2016)

*Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Hi!

Ich suche neue Science Fiction Bücher. Vor allem welche in denen die Geschichten irgendwas mit Weltall, Raumfahrt, Raumschiffen, Entdecken neuer Planeten etc. geht.
Was ich bis jetzt so gelesen habe:
Foundation 
Hyperion-Gesänge 
Gateway 
diverse Star Wars und Star Trek Bücher 
Chasm City
Bücher aus dem Alien Universum
 Solaris 
Träumende Leere

Darf ruhig n bissl Horror (Event Horizon!)dabei sein, Dark Sci-Fi etc., gerne auch mal thrillig/actionlastig. Was ich nicht so gerne mag sind Geschichten die in weeeeiter Zukunft spielen (Millionen Jahre) oder die in einem komplett anderem Universum spielen, also in denen das unsrige gar nicht vorkommt. Star Wars ist da mal die Ausnahme 

Ich freue mich auf Tipps!

Danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Wie wäre es mit der unendlichen Geschichte von Perry Rhodan


----------



## repe (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Mit Perry Rhodan Geschichten werd ich iwie nicht warm


----------



## Gripschi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Hmh ich hab zwar haufenweise Sci Fi aber wenig in deine Richtung.

Hier mal paar ausn Gedächtnis:

Krieg der Klone ,ziemlich gut so wie die Nachfolgenden 2 Bücher der Reihe. Die Letzte Kolonie befasst sich dabei mit der Gründung ebeneiner und der Probleme dabei.

Blackcollar, spielt auf der Erde welche besetzt ist. Ziemlich gute Geschichte.

Mond der Meuterer, spielt auch auf der Erde und dreht sich um einen geheimen Krieg 2er Fraktionen eines ehemaligen Imperiums.
Ziemlich gute Reihe, sogar meine Lieblingsrreihe mit.

Ann Leckies, Die Maschinen und Die Missionen spielt zwar nicht in unseren Universum zählt aber mit zu den besten was ich las. Komplexe Story, nichts übertriebenes. Besonders der Aspekt Zivilisiert bzw Raddach ist sehr faszinierend.
Ebenso die Motivationen und auch Probleme der Gesellschaft.

Das wäre es soweit. Dark Sci Fi kenn ich nur Warhammer 40k was sehr Geschmacksbedürftig ist.


----------



## Xanten (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

E.E. Smith, "Lensman-Zyklus" oder Allan Cole/Chris Buch, "Die STEN-Chroniken"
mfG


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Wenn du wirklich was Gutes lesen willst:

Picknick am Wegesrand. (Hat zwar nichts mit Raumfahrt zu tun, aber das Buch ist episch. Les es einfach, wirst nicht enttäuscht sein)

Der Unbesiegbare. (Vom Autor von Solaris)


----------



## Gripschi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Kinder der Ewigkeit 

Ist anfangs sehr zäh und auch später verwirrend. Das liegt an der komplexen Geschichte und deren Verknüpfungen.

Es dreht sich um einen ehemaligen Killer der nun versucht Unsterblichkeit zu erlangen was legal möglich ist.

Nur der Weg ist Steinig.

Insgesamt ein wirklich tolles Buch. 

Jetzt Fantasy, falls du mal was anderes liest.

Bernhrad Hennens Elfen Romane

Die Blausteinkriege Bd 1


Ebenso sind die Terry Pratchett Romane empfehlenswerte Bücher.


----------



## DOcean (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Ebenso sind die Terry Pratchett Romane empfehlenswerte Bücher.



Die Romane sind einfach göttlich  aber leider kein SciFi...

Ideen
-Warhammer 40k Romane
-Der ewige Krieg von Joe Haldeman (der Rest von ihm ist auch gut)


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Die 'X Reihe' von Helge T. Kautz.


_edit:_


> X: Farnhams Legende
> X²: Nopileos
> X³: Yoshiko
> X³: Hüter der Tore
> X³: Wächter der Erde


----------



## Gripschi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Bei WH40K folgende Empfehlungen:

Grey Knights Trilogie
Ravenor
Eisenhorn Trilogi
Inquistior
Schlacht um den Reißzahn
Gedeih und Verderb
Eiserner Dorn
Der Doppelte Adler
Titanensturm
Schlangenschwur
Night Lord Romane sind aktuell glaub 3


Sonst noch Enders Game. Gibt es aber nur komplett in Englisch. Im Deutschen sind 2 Bücher glaube.


----------



## repe (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Oh Mann, das sind mal viele Vorschläge . Danke dafür!  Ich guck mir die Tipps mal genauer an.
Lg!


----------



## Kusanar (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Also wenn dir die Foundation-Bücher gefallen haben und dich ein guter Krimi im Sci-Fi-Setting nicht abschreckt, wäre "Inferno" vom selben Schriftsteller auch was für dich, lese ich selber gerade 

PS: "Caliban" gehört eigentlich noch vorne dran, ist quasi Vorgeschichte zu "Inferno".


----------



## troppa (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Hm, wie wäres es mit was von Arthur C. Clarke:

Die letzte Generation
Rendvous mit Rama 
2001 - Zyklus
Fahrstuhl zu den Sternen

oder Robert Heinlein:

Ein Doppelleben im Kosmos
Starship Troopers
Fremder in einer fremden Welt

Wenn nicht umbedingt Weltraum, Raumschiffe usw. vorkommen müssen und es ein wenig abgedrehter sein darf, würde ich die Philip K. Dick ans Herz legen,

Das Orakel vom Berge
Eine andere Welt
Nach der Bombe
Die drei Stigmata des Palmer Eldritch
Ubik
Träumen Androiden von elektrischen Schafen?


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Ein paar Bücher die ich dir auch noch an's Herz legen kann:

- Joe Haldeman; Der ewige Krieg
- M John Harrison; Licht &Nova 
- Gary Gibson; Lichtzeit/ - krieg/ -raum
- Greg Bear: Äon

Dann ein wenig lustiger ist Douglas Adams' Raumschiff Titanic.

Zwei etwas schwierigere: 

Clifford A. Simak: Als es noch Menschen gab
Thomas Lehr: 42

Und ein (mMn) absolutes 'must-read' ist Das Drachenei von Robert L. Forward.


----------



## repe (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Ich werde mir mal:
Der ewige Krieg
Das Drachenei
Der Unbesiegbare 
bestellen.  

An einige der im Thread genannten Bücher kommt man kaum mehr ran, da muss ich mal auf Gebrauchtmärkten gucken. Aber die nächsten paar Wochen sind mal gerettet  

Danke!


----------



## Gripschi (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche neue Sci-Fi Lektüre!*

Gib dann mal Feedback. Ich such auch immer neues. Und die 3 klingen interessant.

Aktuell bin ich noch mit den Drachenelfen ausgelastet.


----------

